# SHENZHEN | China Resources Hubei Old Village Redevelopment A4 Plot | 219m | 68 fl | 204m | 63 fl | 186m | 55 fl | 150m | 45 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

罗湖区城市更新和土地整备局关于罗湖区湖贝统筹片区城市更新单元一期A4地块子项目总平面图修改的公示 
http://www.szlh.gov.cn/lhcsgxj/attachment/0/983/983481/9864680.pdf 
华润湖贝旧改最新进度曝光！1368套回迁房27日选房-咚咚地产头条-深圳房地产信息网 



















09/06/22 by strawbarry


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/06/22 by strawbarry


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/07/22 by 许宗衡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/09/22 by 许宗衡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Sina Visitor System


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/12/22 by 许宗衡


----------

